
Ask HN: Where do Marketing Guys hang out? - mukgupta
We are in the process of validating our SAAS Product Idea. How do i find Marketing Guys&#x2F;Agencies who can provide us feedback on new product that we are planning to build for them?
======
notduncansmith
Just find other SaaS products that look successful, and email them. They've
been through the validation stage too, and probably not long ago - you'll be
surprised at how many people would be happy to help. Maybe offer an extended
free trial or lifetime Early Adopter discount or something, but only if you
find it really difficult to get responses. I've had a lot of success just
using companies' contact forms and sending cold emails.

~~~
mukgupta
We are actually planning to run a referral campaign which will offer discounts
based on number of referrals. I saw one such campaign getting great response
recently. But the product was in a different domain and their target audience
were developer s who have a bigger online presence. I will definitely try out
the email approach. Thanks!

------
walterbell
[http://www.theproductmentor.com/](http://www.theproductmentor.com/) has a NY
meetup
[http://www.meetup.com/TheProductGroup/](http://www.meetup.com/TheProductGroup/)
and livestreams
[http://www.youtube.com/user/TheProductWay](http://www.youtube.com/user/TheProductWay)

------
seanrrwilkins
Marketing guy here. Yes, there are a handful of us here too.

I'd recommend Strategy Hack, if you're here in NYC. Online, you can read and
lear, and interact on Growthhackers.com and Startup-Marketing.com.

And I'm always happy to have a quick chat about product validation, and
potentially make some introductions to a few agency people here in NYC.

~~~
Gustomaximus
Another Marketing guy here. I hangout here (obviously) and mod over at
/r/marketing & /r/askmarketing - you can post a product validation request at
the latter.

Happy to have a quick look at your product if you PM me.

------
JSeymourATL
Build your own community. Go to Linkedin, read the trade press, create a
target list of people who look well positioned to opine on your idea. Then
reach out to each individual and engage in a live 1:1 phone conversation.
You'll find the high-touch, high feel approach is your secret weapon on the
pulse of the market.

~~~
mukgupta
Thanks! Will try that out

------
hvass
You can try [http://inbound.org](http://inbound.org) &
[http://growthhackers.com/](http://growthhackers.com/)

------
thisisdallas
I am a fan of [http://growthhackers.com/](http://growthhackers.com/)

Also, you might check out some subreddits like r/marketing.

------
thenomad
There's a few of us on HN, too.

(I wear a lot of hats, but one of my bigger and more battered hats is that of
Marketing Guy.)

Feel free to email me - address is in my HN profile.

------
cix
Unfortunately the marketing community is much more scarce and scattered than
the development community. I have had the same issues myself.

~~~
mukgupta
I just know of inbound.org and some marketing related subreddits on reddit.com
currently

------
marketingadvice
Reddit and HN if you want tech focused marketing people.

I am one such tech focused marketing person :D

~~~
mukgupta
how do i contact you. No contact details in your bio .

------
nreece
Also check out inbound.org

------
fawyd
drop me a line - email is in the bio ;-)

